
Inside the Strange yet Profitable World of Retail Arbitrage - yarapavan
https://melmagazine.com/en-us/story/inside-the-strange-yet-profitable-world-of-retail-arbitrage
======
forkLding
I actually tried this out once when I noticed floor lamps of similar quality
and make being sold for $100 on Amazon were being sold for $40 on Walmart. I
then realized why more people didn't arbitrage large items when I tried to fit
10 floor lamps in my car.

